# 69 ram air III intake bolts



## masterblaster (May 8, 2010)

I'm restoring 69 ram air III. I was wondering what are the correct head markings on the intake bolts. My car came with standard bolts. I have a 69 Lemans that has a M on the intake bolts and a 70 400 motor that has a ships anchor on it. Anyone know which are the correct ones?


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

masterblaster said:


> I'm restoring 69 ram air III. I was wondering what are the correct head markings on the intake bolts. My car came with standard bolts. I have a 69 Lemans that has a M on the intake bolts and a 70 400 motor that has a ships anchor on it. Anyone know which are the correct ones?


Markings on the head of bolts denote grade strength. It is not model specific. When I assembled Mack Trucks certain marked bolts were required in different applications. Letter and number markings were bolt grade strength often with slash marks on the head as well. A manufacturer's insignia may also appear denoting where the bolt came from. GTO's Leman's etc did not have model specific bolts.


----------



## masterblaster (May 8, 2010)

wasn't meaning grade 5 vrs grade 8. I'm talking about head markings from various bolt manufacturers. 

Who is the go to person if your trying to do a 100 point restoration?


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

masterblaster said:


> wasn't meaning grade 5 vrs grade 8. I'm talking about head markings from various bolt manufacturers.
> 
> Who is the go to person if your trying to do a 100 point restoration?


Try contacting Pontiac Historical Services maybe they can point you in the right direction. Unfortunately Paul Z is no longer with us.

It may also be manufactures of that period may have been bought and sold or are no longer around and may be a question you may never get answered.

Good Luck.


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

I think you may find depending on what plant the car was produced the markings may be different due to regional suppliers of the nuts and bolts....like Judge says they were not model or brand specific and GM most likely used more bolts than any one supplier could produce....just my 2 cents


----------



## masterblaster (May 8, 2010)

Thanks guys I kinda thought that would be the case as far as suppliers to different gm plants. My 69 lemans is an original motor and was built in Freemont CA. My 69 goat was also a Freemont car but the motor was gone through had off the shelf intake bolts. I guess I'll wait till I come across a real good restoration to find out.

In the middle of this message I figured to give inlinetube a call and the do have the correct bolts with the M marking on them. Go figure


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

I'm glad to see you are being this meticulous with your resto. I think in the long run details like this set restorations apart from the rest. It is all in the details, and too me that is a lot of the enjoyment. :cheers


----------



## masterblaster (May 8, 2010)

Thanks, I'm really not going out of my way. I have a boxes of parts and just want to make sure the right stuff is going on the car with the right finish on it. I was surprised it was a tough question. If your staring down on a pontiac motor its pretty obvious if someone used the wrong water pump bolts, head bolts and intake bolts. I'm sure if your being judged against other goats in a car show the little stuff is what stands out. Everyone has pretty paint wheels and interior.


----------



## BLK69JUDGE (Jun 10, 2010)

*Hi*

I am under the assumption that they marks denote the foundry

the bolt was forged at... being a bit new on the nut and bolt restoration

until the last couple years... I have found several 69 engines including 

my Judge ... a 69 350 2bbl ... a 69 400 ys have all had M cast on them..

my 71 455 had anchor bolts along with a 70 350 I just parted

just my opinion ....

Scott


----------



## masterblaster (May 8, 2010)

That's exactly what I'm finding out. My 69 Lemans was built in Freemont Ca and it as the M head marking and the 70 pontiac motor I have also has the Anchor head markings. I may be heading out to the Pontiac Show & drags in Arizona in a couple of weeks. Hopefully there will be some good examples of properly restored 69's. My new problem is that I don't have enough of the M bolts and I'm having no luck at the junk yard. Do you have a set you would like to sell?


----------

